# Molly loves to run away from me when I try to put her lead on..



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Way back I posted about Molly not liking to have her lead put on. I have tried treats and all sorts of things but she will always run away from me or hide somewhere where she thinks I can't reach her Not sure why she loves being outside but there is no excitement if I say "go for a walk" or "go outside". My other dogs would get all excited when they saw their leash but not her. Today I got her dressed and she hid under the coffee table, I laughed cause I could so easily catch her. I put the lead on and then she was sulking so thought I would take her picture

She is a strange one sometimes. Not quite sure how to fix this it's been going on for months now


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I need to bring Rufus over to learn decorum from her. He is the oppiset and becomes an insane kangaroo when walk time approaches. Too bad we can't split the differnece and have them both be normal!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

At least you don't have to chase him around like a fool. It's like she does it on purpose just to frustrate me


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Does she do it each and every walk and with both of you? Does she do it when you put on her leash to leave the dog park too? Are there times when she does not do it?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola is the same Renee. She loves going out and gets really excited but we do get a little stand off when it's time to attach lead to collar. I have resided to the fact that this is one of her quirks.

When she hears us say walk she takes us to her lead. We get it off the hook and them she runs off. There's a bit of coaxing to convince her to get it on then when it's on she is fine again. She hates getting it attached for whatever reason. I think she is trying to convince me not to use it! She loves her off lead walks so much!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She does it all the time with the two of us but it's worse with Christine. If I say "freeze" she will sometimes listen to me but with her forget it At the dog garage the girls often have to help us catch her cause she doesn't want to leave


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Lola is the same Renee. She loves going out and gets really excited but we do get a little stand off when it's time to attach lead to collar. I have resided to the fact that this is one of her quirks.


So glad to know she isn't the only one. I remember Sam saying Frankie did this too. I was hoping she would grow out of it but no such luck! Well she is in good company


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Does she just have a leash now, I can remember you saying she didn't like her harness? Savannah used to be like Molly with her harness we tried a few but now we just use the lead even though she still pulls. I love Mollys I am not impressed face


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think you both need to sit down with Molly and Lola and have a heart to heart chat. Tell them the leash is to ease your own anxieties about being too far away from them when you are out. They might agree to indulge you if you frame it like that.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> Does she just have a leash now, I can remember you saying she didn't like her harness? Savannah used to be like Molly with her harness we tried a few but now we just use the lead even though she still pulls. I love Mollys I am not impressed face


She does have a harness she hates having that put on too but her leash/lead attaches to it so she hates both things Her lead/leash is always attached to the harness so all I have to do is snap the easy walk harness on her so she will run and hide...usually she ends up in the kitchen which is a dead end With the equafleece I have to put the harness on first , then the equafleece and the the lead/leash...it's a lot of work ha!



fairlie said:


> I think you both need to sit down with Molly and Lola and have a heart to heart chat. Tell them the leash is to ease your own anxieties about being too far away from them when you are out. They might agree to indulge you if you frame it like that.


I don't think this will work ha! I think she needs therapy


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love how little Molly is. Adorable in the picture. Beemer is much better with the leash but Lexi was a pickle. I now actually take their collars off when they are home as she likes to use it to take Beemer down and I worry she will lose her teeth and he will choke. She seems much better with me putting her collar on than hooking the leash as it doesn't tug on her as she jumps all over when I need to try to get it on the loop of the collar.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I love how little Molly is. Adorable in the picture. Beemer is much better with the leash but Lexi was a pickle. I now actually take their collars off when they are home as she likes to use it to take Beemer down and I worry she will lose her teeth and he will choke. She seems much better with me putting her collar on than hooking the leash as it doesn't tug on her as she jumps all over when I need to try to get it on the loop of the collar.


Molly doesn't mind putting her collar on not sure why maybe cause the leash doesn't go on it It's the harness leash thing she hates and she has no problem with the equafleece that is way more of work to put on but she is fine with that! Guess like Ruth said she is quirky


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly doesn't mind putting her collar on not sure why maybe cause the leash doesn't go on it It's the harness leash thing she hates and she has no problem with the equafleece that is way more of work to put on but she is fine with that! Guess like Ruth said she is quirky



Maybe she's ready to just walk with just the collar. I had to give up the harness as when they would walk with it they would get really red under their front leg pit area. They also pulled a lot more with the harness. Faster to correct with the collar too. The harness was a nightmare which is also why I got the hammock for them in the back seat. Not all the way around like donna's tube but serves the same purpose.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Maybe she's ready to just walk with just the collar. I had to give up the harness as when they would walk with it they would get really red under their front leg pit area. They also pulled a lot more with the harness. Faster to correct with the collar too. The harness was a nightmare which is also why I got the hammock for them in the back seat. Not all the way around like donna's tube but serves the same purpose.



Molly needs the harness if she is just with the collar she would strangle herself. She is a major puller and I don't want her to crush her trachea. Our trainer even said she needed a harness. He said some dogs can't just be on the collar. She loves people and dogs too much so I swear she would strangle herself to get to someone She is way too friendly!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Renee . . . I don't know why this happens but Carley does the same thing!! Sami literally wil poke his head thru his harness to go for a walk and Carley tears off to hide?? She LOVES her walk and will often be found sitting by the door, but HATES you to apply a harness OR sweater. I often wondered if it was a fright of having something put over her face and head?? I have to use High value treats like hot dog or cheese cube and even then its iffy!! I feel your pain and aggravation!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nanci said:


> Renee . . . I don't know why this happens but Carley does the same thing!! Sami literally wil poke his head thru his harness to go for a walk and Carley tears off to hide?? She LOVES her walk and will often be found sitting by the door, but HATES you to apply a harness OR sweater. I often wondered if it was a fright of having something put over her face and head?? I have to use High value treats like hot dog or cheese cube and even then its iffy!! I feel your pain and aggravation!!


Well I'm so glad she isn't the only one!! Lola and now Carley and maybe Frankie if he hasn't gotten over the leash thing! It sometimes frustrates me but at the same time makes me laugh cause it's so silly She can't hide anywhere that I can't find her so it's pointless really. If I am in a rush it makes me cranky but I try not to show it but she can probably read me

I love how she gives me a dirty look once i get her It's so funny! She is entertaining for sure never a dull moment with Molly around


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I look after a spaniel that does this, it's very annoying. Especially if we are out on a walk and she has open space to avoid me!!! I now leave a long line on her so when it's time to go I can just step on the leash with no fuss and she finds she is caught with no wonderful game!!!
Is there a way you can adapt this for inside? If you are home and supervising you could leave a house training line on her all the time, then you can stop the hiding behavior when you want to go out? Or perhaps use a slip lead,not to pull her to you as she may find this distressing especially if she tends to choke herself a lot but you could slip the lead over her head, see if she will then follow you once caught ( which a lot of dogs will do) or just use it to stop her moving away and hiding then pop her proper lead and harness on. Sometimes it can be the game of being chased and if the owner becomes frustrated/annoyed the dog will pick up on this in can become fearful of the whole routine, it becomes a bit of a circle.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph does tend to skulk off when he sees his onesie come out - he prefers his walks naked!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Karen that makes sense! She doesn't get scared cause her tail wags. I think it's a game for sure. 

Tracey Ralph would not want to be naked here it's way too cold


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> I look after a spaniel that does this, it's very annoying. Especially if we are out on a walk and she has open space to avoid me!!! I now leave a long line on her so when it's time to go I can just step on the leash with no fuss and she finds she is caught with no wonderful game!!!
> Is there a way you can adapt this for inside? If you are home and supervising you could leave a house training line on her all the time, then you can stop the hiding behavior when you want to go out? Or perhaps use a slip lead,not to pull her to you as she may find this distressing especially if she tends to choke herself a lot but you could slip the lead over her head, see if she will then follow you once caught ( which a lot of dogs will do) or just use it to stop her moving away and hiding then pop her proper lead and harness on. Sometimes it can be the game of being chased and if the owner becomes frustrated/annoyed the dog will pick up on this in can become fearful of the whole routine, it becomes a bit of a circle.


The one thing with Lola is that when we are out and she is off lead she comes straight away and there is no problem. She's very good at listening to me when we are out. It only happens in the house when we are getting ready for an on lead walk.


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Oscar does exactly the same thing. I have started getting ready and then I go to the door. Oscar usually comes to the door if he thinks I am going to leave without him. Sometimes I can get hold of him before he realises what I am doing and put his lead on and he is much easier to catch with a lead on.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

vickie said:


> Oscar does exactly the same thing. I have started getting ready and then I go to the door. Oscar usually comes to the door if he thinks I am going to leave without him. Sometimes I can get hold of him before he realises what I am doing and put his lead on and he is much easier to catch with a lead on.


I think maybe they do it on purpose to make us look silly


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I think maybe they do it on purpose to make us look silly


Maybe Molly just sees the leash as play time, so off she goes to start a game of chase before the lead goes on.
Ruby is a monkey at the minute ..... She constantly wants to go out, but doesn't go out, then when she does go out, she wants to come in but doesn't come in....... What she's really after is laser crack!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Maybe Molly just sees the leash as play time, so off she goes to start a game of chase before the lead goes on.
> Ruby is a monkey at the minute ..... She constantly wants to go out, but doesn't go out, then when she does go out, she wants to come in but doesn't come in....... What she's really after is laser crack!!



It's not a game I am convinced she does it on purpose just to annoy me I always get her it's not like she can hide and I can't get her??  Ruby is so cute made me laugh!

This morning Molly escaped in the hallway when Christine left so I called her and she just stood there looking at me like come and get me so I thought no way. I closed the door and then opened it and she was closer but I had to get a treat to get her to come in I think maybe she is having her teenager moment a bit late?? She had this look on her face like she knew I was getting frustrated with her!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Maybe Molly just sees the leash as play time, so off she goes to start a game of chase before the lead goes on.
> 
> Ruby is a monkey at the minute ..... She constantly wants to go out, but doesn't go out, then when she does go out, she wants to come in but doesn't come in....... What she's really after is laser crack!!



Sorry Tracey. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> It's not a game I am convinced she does it on purpose just to annoy me I always get her it's not like she can hide and I can't get her??  Ruby is so cute made me laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> This morning Molly escaped in the hallway when Christine left so I called her and she just stood there looking at me like come and get me so I thought no way. I closed the door and then opened it and she was closer but I had to get a treat to get her to come in I think maybe she is having her teenager moment a bit late?? She had this look on her face like she knew I was getting frustrated with her!



I do that all the time. When they are outside in the back yard, I shut the door and wait. Lexi comes in via dog door and Beemer comes right up to the door and wants to be let in. Same thing at the dog park, I start heading out and they quickly trot to me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Her problem is that she knows that the hallway is where she meets people so for her they are more interesting than me unless I have a treat


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Sorry Tracey.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha! 
Ralph is cool with it, plays with it and leaves it when the game is over.
Ruby........ She still harasses you days after the games over, she's a proper addict!  x


----------

